
Ask HN: What can programmers do for Notre-Dame? - surpesh
Many of you may have already heard that the Notre-Dame Cathedral in Paris suffered a fire, which destroyed its roof and spire (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Notre-Dame_de_Paris_fire)<p>Risking the &quot;if all you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail&quot; trap, I ask: in what ways can our skills help with reconstruction? Is there open source CAD software we could contribute to? What are your suggestions?
======
quickthrower2
I’ll give the age old answer. Work earn more money then donate it.

~~~
smonff
A colleague just sent 1000€.

------
stephenr
I don’t understand the need to “give” anything. It’s a government owned
building leased for $0 to the Catholic Church.

If neither of those ridiculously wealthy parties had the foresight to insure
the building they can afford to repair it regardless.

You want to “help”? Donate (either your time or money) to a charity or
organisation that actually needs it.

------
SamReidHughes
In the world of CAD, you'd be much more useful building a company making
higher quality expensive CAD software.

They can rebuild Notre-Dame, decently and efficiently, if they can avoid
having too many chefs. You might want to think about what you can do to build
the next Notre-Dame. How to build your own Notre-Dame.

~~~
thedevindevops
So... distributed, collaborative CAD?

------
i_can_c_sharp
It’s a building. Should we not help starving kids around the globe. A billion
raised in such a short time for a building. We are disgusting.

